# biggest



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Mar 14, 2005)

http://msnbc.msn.com/Default.aspx?id=3845750&p1=0 how long has this thing been around


----------



## Guest (Mar 14, 2005)

> it eats 3-4 dogs a month



Are they frozen thawed?? and can you get them from www.animalattraction.com.au??? LOL


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Mar 14, 2005)

look under dogs and cats...he he
http://www.aussiepythons.com/module...ame=gallery&file=index&include=view_album.php does this work


----------



## Greebo (Mar 14, 2005)

LOL.....that snake has been mentioned through out the forums many times. I think it was proven to be a lot smaller than they were claiming.


----------



## Hickson (Mar 14, 2005)

It was, Greebo. Reuters sent their Jakarta correspondent back with a tape measure, and it only came to a little over 6 metres. Can't remember the weight, but more like 200 kg. The owner of the zoo was puzzled as to how his python had shrunk, but upon consulting with one of the keepers concluded that it was because it hadn't been fed in six weeks. Apparently they had run out of dogs and goats.

But he was still adamant that it was over 150 years old. He knew this for a fact as some little old wise man visited the zoo a few years back and told him that's how old it was. They don't know which village the little old man came from so they couldn't get him to verify it's age.



Hix


----------



## danw (Mar 14, 2005)

Thats one huge snake....first time I have seen the article.I wouldn't want to come across a hungry one of them.


----------



## bigguy (Mar 14, 2005)

I think it measured 22 ft, a far shorter then the 49 ft that was claimed. The owner swears it can stretch and contract like a catapillar, and when it was measued it had contracted. Must be a new species of snake.


----------



## craig.a.c (Mar 14, 2005)

I cut the article out of the paper when it first came out. The article I have says that it is 14.84 meters long and weighs 447 kilograms.


----------

